# Battle.net (Blizzard Games )Mitspieler gesucht.



## mauhdl (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo suche ein paar Mitspieler für Blizzard Games zb. Overwatch,Star craft 2,usw.
Könnt mich gerne adden danke.

Battletag: mauhdlAUT#2367


Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (4. Juli 2016)

Ich auch, ich spiele Overwatch ich habe dich geaddet: xExpert!


----------



## mauhdl (6. Juli 2016)

Ok thx. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mauhdl (9. Februar 2017)

Hi noch wer Lust mich zu adden ab 20 Jahren ?
Battletag: mauhdlAUT#2367


----------



## leaf348 (10. Februar 2017)

Werde evtl. in kürze StarCraft 2 LotV reaktivieren und würde dich dann mal adden.
Auf welchem Level zockst du?


----------



## mauhdl (10. Februar 2017)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Werde evtl. in kürze StarCraft 2 LotV reaktivieren und würde dich dann mal adden.
> Auf welchem Level zockst du?


Kann ich dir jetzt nicht genau sagen Spiel zur Zeit hots, overwatch,d3


----------



## leaf348 (10. Februar 2017)

Ok, Wie gut bist du in HotS? So groß ist der Unterschied nicht...


----------



## mauhdl (10. Februar 2017)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Ok, Wie gut bist du in HotS? So groß ist der Unterschied nicht...


Bin noch ein Starter würde ich sagen aber das macht ja nix oda?


----------



## mauhdl (17. Dezember 2018)

Hallo suche nette Mitspieler ab 20 Jahren für Call of Duty Black ops 4 Blackout könnt mich gerne adden Danke [emoji120] 

Battle.net: mauhdlAUT#2367


----------



## mauhdl (7. Januar 2019)

Push.


----------



## Desrupt0r (7. Januar 2019)

Spielst du auch Multiplayer?


----------



## mauhdl (7. Januar 2019)

Ja natürlich zur Zeit wow,d3 und blackout


----------



## Desrupt0r (7. Januar 2019)

mauhdl schrieb:


> Ja natürlich zur Zeit wow,d3 und blackout



Sorry, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Meinte den Multiplayer von Black Ops 4, aber du spielst anscheinend nur Blackout!


----------

